
Green–Tao theorem - kaashmonee
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green%E2%80%93Tao_theorem
======
Beldin
Sidenote: This is about the Green-Tao theorem, not a Tao theorem which has a
colour.

Yes, I freely admit I read that wrong.

~~~
kevinventullo
For what it's worth, the Green-Tao theorem uses similar techniques and is a
kind of harder version of a theorem which says that for any n, if you color
the integers in n colors, there will always be some color for which there are
arbitrarily long arithmetic progressions.

